# Galveston, TX - Heavy Tide Movement - Trout & Reds



## Capt Steve Bridges (May 14, 2016)

Took out a couple guys from church and got into some trout and a few reds. Most on the smaller side but still had a fun trip and they took home some nice fillets. I have a lot of days available in September. Now offering GoPro videos of your experience edited to your liking (music or actual audio). Check out the video from our latest guide trip:






http://calledinsickfishingcharters.com/

Capt. Steve
832-416-3111


----------

